# Harness



## freibadwirt (28. Januar 2005)

Hallo 
bin gerade dabei mir einen Harness für denn Jemen#6 |supergri |supergri |supergri  zu kaufen.
Welchen benutzt ihr denn so oder welchen könnt ihr empfehlen ?

Gruß Freibadwirt


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Harness*

Hab Harness erst mal in die Suchmaschine eingegeben um zu sehen was das wohl ist.|kopfkrat
Jetzt weis ich es.:m
Ist ja netter Schweinkram.|uhoh:
Stehen die Damen (und Herren) da nur im Jemen drauf?
Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß! #6

:q      :q     :q

Benutze so etwas leider (bis jetzt) noch nicht.


----------



## Sail31 (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Harness*

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ihr dort keinen Kampfstuhl habt, sondern Stand-Up betreibt. Ich benutze zur Zeit einen Harness bzw eine Weste von Alutecnos.

Bin damit zufrieden. In Kroatien sogar mit 80lbs noch fischen können.

Tight Lines
 Andreas


----------



## wave (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Harness*

hi,


ich würde dir einen harness von braid emfehlen.
der beste allroundharness ist der brute buster harness und belt. damit kannst du von 30 - 80 lbs stand up fischen.
ich persönlich finde westen absolut ungeeignet, da der zug zu weit oben am körper ansetzt, wesentlich effektiver sind sog. sit down - stand up harnesse, die es einem erlauben, ähnlich wie bei einem bucketharness im kampfstuhl, sein gesamtes körpergewicht dem zu des fischen entgegenzusezten.
es gibt von braid auch noch einen größeren harness, den braucht man aber nur, wenn man 80-100lbs gerät im stehen fischt. da im jemen die fische nicht sooo groß sind gehe ich davon aus, dass du in erster linie mit 50 lbs gerät fischen wirst.
ansonsten ist der harness von black magic zu emfehlen.
weitere firmen, die gute stand up harnesse und belt machen sind:
alutecnos, todd's, ocean tackle research, guigo marine etc.
letzendlich hängt es davon ab, womit du am besten klar kommst und wieviel geld du ausgeben möchtest!

viele grüße


----------



## fjordbutt (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Harness*

ron thompson hardcore, um die 30 euro und taugt!!


----------



## Ansgar (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Harness*



			
				wave schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> ansonsten ist der harness von black magic zu emfehlen.
> 
> letzendlich hängt es davon ab, womit du am besten klar kommst und wieviel geld du ausgeben möchtest!
> ...



Moin,

wave, Du bist mir mal wieder zuvorgekommen- den von Black Magic kann ich nur empfehlen, habe gerade damit 30IBS und 50IBS gefischt - super Sache...

Klar, die billigsten sind die nicht, aber was ist beim Big Game schon billig? )

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Rausreißer (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Harness*

Also meine Einstellung nach meinen Erfahrungen zum Thema Harness ist zweigeteilt:
Ein guter " Westen Harnisch"  der Zugkräfte auch im Schulterbereich aufnimmt ist effektiver und besser zum drillen, wenn er richtig eingestellt ist und die Umgebungstemperaturen sowie die Statur des Anglers damit klarkommen.

Reine Becken Harnische sind besser für Angler die einen tieferen Schwerpunkt
haben und die Möglichkeiten haben im stehen zu drillen. ( Pures Stand up fischen) 
Falls man einen "Becken Harnisch" im sitzen fischen will wirkt die Abstützung im Bereich des Glutaeus Maximus nicht mehr.

Im Sitzen sollte man starke Fische aber auf Booten unter 8 bis 9 Meter schon drillen, das ist vom Wellengang abhängig.
Ein reiner "Becken Harnisch" wie der Black Magic von "Kaptain Harris" funktioniert nicht im sitzen.
Dann stimmt stimmt der Winkel zum Gimbal einfach nicht.

Deswegen halte ich nicht allzuviel von Eurer Empfehlung für Freibadwirt.


R.R. #h


----------



## Big Fins (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Harness*

Ich denke für den Jemeneinsatz ist ein Braid Harness schon vollkommen ok, und es gibt auch zB bei E-bee nen guten wo ich meinen Braid Gürtel bekommen habe.
Möchte aber lieber den nicht linken, vielleicht nicht ok.
Der taugt zB




der ist etwas einfacher




Das ist übrigends mein Gürtel


----------



## Big Fins (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Harness*



			
				fjordbutt schrieb:
			
		

> ron thompson hardcore, um die 30 euro und taugt!!


 
Nicht übel nehmen, RT kauft nur Material und klebt sein eigenes Label drauf, mehr macht der nicht. Den selben kriegst Du dann noch von Firma X und Firma Y.


----------



## Micky Finn (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Harness*

Hi Freibadwirt,

schau dir mal das Braid "Brute Buster" näher an. 
http://www.wolfffishing.com/brutbushar.html
Ideal zum Stand-up fischen. Bei ruhiger See stehst du oder lehnst dich gegen die Steuerkonsole, bei Seegang kannst du auch sitzen.
Zusammengeklappt kannst du das Harness hoch als reines Hüft-Harness tragen. Ist schon mehrfach "jemenerprobt" und würde es nicht mehr tauschen.

Falls du in Berlin bist kann ich es mitbringen und du kannst es mal testen, hab aber die Ausführung für den kleinen "Bauchumfang".

Schulterharnesse in Westen-Art kann ich für warme regionen nicht empfehlen, da schwitzt man sich nur zu tode. Für´s leicht Fischen gibt es allerdings eine Konstruktion mit im Rücken gekreuzten Gurten, angenehm zu tragen und für kurze und leichtere Drills wirklich zu empfehlen.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Fishbuster (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Harness u. Gimbal nur von BRAID*

Freibadwirt,
auch ich kann dir nur die Harneeses u. Gimbals von BRAID empfehlen.
Ich weiss auch, wo es die ganz BILLIG zum Kauf gibt. Petri Heil


----------



## fjordbutt (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Harness*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht übel nehmen, RT kauft nur Material und klebt sein eigenes Label drauf, mehr macht der nicht. Den selben kriegst Du dann noch von Firma X und Firma Y.



um gottes willen   nehm ich dir doch nicht übel!

ich wollte damit nur sagen, das es der günstigste war den ich damals gefunden habe und mit diesem auch schon gefischt habe und immer noch zufrieden bin #6


----------

